# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tallinnaan 28 uutta trolleybussia

## Rattivaunu

Tallinna hankkii puolalaiselta valmistajalta 28 johdinautoa.

Tallinnan 28 uuden johdinauton valtionhankinnan voitti puolalainen firma Solaris ohittaen muiden muassa kodan.

Kaikkien hintakriteerien perusteella osoittautui parhaimmaksi firmaksi Solaris Bus Coach JSC, jolla oli tarjoattavana kaksiakselinen johdinauto, perushinta on 340 000 euroa, ja pidempi johdinauto, perushinta 470 000 euroa, kertoi kansainvälisten hankintojen työryhmän puheenjohtaja Leonid Mihailov.

Ensi vuodesta alkaen hankitaan neljän vuoden kuluessa 28 johdinautoa, joista 14 on 12 metrin pituisia ja 14 johdinautoa on 18 metriä pitkiä. Ensimmäisenä vuotena ostetaan seitsemän 12-metristä johdinautoa.

Toiseksi paras tarjous tuli Corrosserie Hess AG:lta ja kolmosena oli koda Electric s.r.o.:n tarjous.

(Suomennos on tuotettu suomalais-virolaisena lahden yli tapahtuneena yhteistyönä, missä allekirjoittanut edustaa suomalaisosapuolta)

----------

